

How to get 85,000,000 pageviews even if you are ugly - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/how-to-get-85000000-pageviews-even-if-you-are-ugly/

======
shalmanese
What about:

6) Of the 100,000 people who are doing the same thing, be the ONE person lucky
enough to be a breakout star so that others can write self-serving blog posts
about you?

~~~
jaltucher
what does "self-serving" even mean here? Its my own blog.

